# Root?



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

So in anticipation of getting mine(I know they are just starting to ship! Lol)... anyone get theirs rooted and how did you do it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skatingrocker (Feb 24, 2012)

I have the Verizon Galaxy S III and I haven't seen anything anywhere about how to root it.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

There was a general guide on how to make a Odin-Flashable Zip that enables root, it showed you how to do it with the files ON your phone, so it would work on any S3 device.
I believe I saw this on XDA, but I can't seem to find the thread again.

Anyone know which thread I was talking about? I'd like a link as well... I think maybe it was deleted.


----------



## skatingrocker (Feb 24, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> There was a general guide on how to make a Odin-Flashable Zip that enables root, it showed you how to do it with the files ON your phone, so it would work on any S3 device.
> I believe I saw this on XDA, but I can't seem to find the thread again.
> 
> Anyone know which thread I was talking about? I'd like a link as well... I think maybe it was deleted.


Maybe this? It doesn't say anything about Verizon though, only Sprint, T-Mobile, AT&T and Rogers.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

AT&T S3 is the same exact phone as all the modems for carrier communication are within the CPU now and they both have the same CPU (even the AT&T system image has verizon crap in it), but different radio software (technically it could run on Verizon if only Verizon would allow it) and a few random things that are specific to HSPA+ and such. I highly doubt you need a specific method for just Verizon, especially if the AT&T one looks similar to the Sprint one (didn't look yet). Obviously you wouldn't want to flash any AT&T software with radios in it, but the method to root should be the same subbing out anything AT&T specific. So, if you are unsure if what you're doing given that, I would wait for someone to guide you with something more specific. Don't really want to see anyone posting HELPP I BRICKED!! 

EDIT: skimmed it over and here and it should work fine as all 3 LTE phones the same hardware wise where it matters and same system formatting, but I do not own an S3, so flash at your own risk and obviously do not do method 2 described there (AND READ THE DIRECTIONS CAREFULLY). Also can't hurt to read that XDA thread posted above as well.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

skatingrocker said:


> Maybe this? It doesn't say anything about Verizon though, only Sprint, T-Mobile, AT&T and Rogers.


It was specifically about rooting without triggering the flash counter though... That wasn't the thread I was talking about but that might work for us too.
I'd listen to yarly though, wait for someone to make a VZW specific thread on rooting.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> It was specifically about rooting without triggering the flash counter though... That wasn't the thread I was talking about but that might work for us too.
> I'd listen to yarly though, wait for someone to make a VZW specific thread on rooting.


Yeah, I believe that will indeed up your flash count. It should work however, but if you're worried and thinking of blaming me for whatever you mess up, it's best to wait as I take no blame for what someone does with their device and I cannot officially test it myself


----------



## skatingrocker (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm waiting until instructions are given specifically for Verizon. It shouldn't be long though since many people got their phones today and Verizon's the largest network in terms of subscribers (Q3 2011 anyway).


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> It was specifically about rooting without triggering the flash counter though... That wasn't the thread I was talking about but that might work for us too.
> I'd listen to yarly though, wait for someone to make a VZW specific thread on rooting.


Method you were talking about I believe is here and here. Requires system images being made to actually do the root process though. If no one else does it before tomorrow, I'll do it as it doesn't require the device, just have to download the stock image from somewhere and some modding. Also would have to hope you have something you can download for it from here (http://fus.nanzen.se/). Nothing lists the Verizon model number, but one could try if you had the other info gleaned from your device (model number is SGH-I535).


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

That is precisely it!


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

According to a thread on xda vzw added some sort of extra security check so you cant flash unsigned boot and recovery images.

Someone should have a root method soon, but sounds like they need a solution yet to get it completely unlocked.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

